# Fisher MM2 Motor Wont Run



## JGM (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello. I hooked up my 4 yr old Fisher MM2 Straight Blade and the motor will not run. Only hear the click coming from the motor solenoid when I move the plow control. I greased all the plugs, checked conections/grounds, fuses with no luck. I tested the solenoid (primary) in the trucks engine with a 12 volt tester and it tested ok (tester light came on). When we tested the positive terminal on plow motor it was negative (no light on tester). Hard to believe the motor would need to be replaced after 4 yrs.? I want to run motor relay test using jumper cables; What is the proper procedure to do this? I am assuming plow connected to truck with connectors plugged in? Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thx.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Just try to put power directly to the motor like you said...just be sure you have a good ground. If the motor kicks on then your problem is in the wiring somewhere. If not then the problem is in the motor.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

its easy, hook the plow up, connect the jumper cable ground to the ground on the plow motor, and ground it to your battery, hook the pos. to the plows pos stud, and touch the other end to the battery pos. Just to see if the motor comes on.... I doubt it is the motor though, might still be the selonoid.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

I had the exact same problem last week, I was think I would have replace the motor...
Turned out it was the solenoid, works like charm now... $15.-


----------



## JGM (Oct 27, 2008)

Appreciate the help. I did what you said and the plow motor did run....good news. Maybe it is the solenoid after all.??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JGM;616653 said:


> Appreciate the help. I did what you said and the plow motor did run....good news. Maybe it is the solenoid after all.??


It's very likely. But to positively rule out a poor connection in the battery harness, now jump the solenoid using your jumper cables to connect the two big posts directly on the solenoid. If the motor runs, the solenoid is bad. If it doesn't, then you have a poor connection on the battery harness somewhere.


----------



## JGM (Oct 27, 2008)

Thx for the help......it was the solenoid.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JGM;616990 said:


> Thx for the help......it was the solenoid.


Good deal. A smart idea is to purchase an extra solenoid and add it to your emergency plow parts stockpile (you do have one correct? ).


----------



## JGM (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. I purchased two. Of course they redesigned the solenoid so now I have to find a place to remount it (06 GMC 2500). Oh well...its not the motor so I wont complain. Thx again!


----------

